# Facelift



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Customer was gone for the holidays....I finished hours before she got home. Just a little 950 sqft home.

Couldn't convince her to do anything with the cupboards....ug! (have a feeling she'll want them painted in the new year though)

Repaint the main floor, replaced lights on main floor, moved some electrical boxes and upgraded outlets, tile back splash re-laminte counters, new sink and faucet.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks nice Paul, love the backsplash tile, hope she does want the cabs repainted!


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Well done, back splash looks great !


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Nice job.Is that a Festool I see there?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Hey Paul, i know we're friends and all but quit stealing my pictures from my website. You and your shameless pursuit of SEO. :jester:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

It looks beautiful btw.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> Nice job.Is that a Festool I see there?


Absolutely. 

Aaron, I don't know if you dialled into this 'movement' yet and I couldn't say how it would work for a company your size, but its been a game changer for me. Gone are the days of sweeping up big messes or layers of dust through a home.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

RCP said:


> Looks nice Paul, love the backsplash tile, hope she does want the cabs repainted!



I hope so too! The cupboards looked old before....now they look horrible. The handles need to be pulled and moved to the edge also.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Fantastic.

Can I come apprentice with you for the "hammer" side of things this winter? lol


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Great work!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice job Paul


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

looks REAL nice from that small pic, Paul.

Can I assume the walls were not green again? Would love an overall pic similar to the top most before one to compare old to new.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm getting some comprehensive tool time in this week too.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey pocket screws. 

Great work on the kitchen Paul. Did you do the glass mosaic back splash as well?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I wish I could do the "hammer" side of stuff. Of course, then my honey-do list would never end.

Looks great. I would like to see a wider view of the finished product as well if you have one.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Scott,

You have hamsters?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

daArch said:


> Scott,
> 
> You have hamsters?


No, I am a woodchuck


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> No, I am a woodchuck


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> I'm getting some comprehensive tool time in this week too.


One of the greatest tools out there if you do any sort of woodwork. When I first got it, I was building stuff just for the sake of using the tool.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Slow response here.....my sister flew out from Vancouver completely unexpectedly for New Years. 



straight_lines said:


> Great work on the kitchen Paul. Did you do the glass mosaic back splash as well?


Yes I did. First time I did one like that and it was a learning experience. For some reason it didn't dawn on me that I'm going to have to cut every second one on the corners. Quick calculation 160 little cuts. I had done one with the smaller squares and that got me thinking.....went to HD and sure enough I found a close enough match (that stone is super common these days) Bought one section and had all the 1/2 cuts I needed. :thumbsup:

That type of back splash is a pain in the butt though. All the stone needs to be sealed before and after installation. Thing is, you can't get sealer on the glass as it will haze it. Took about an hour to carefully dab around all the glass.



DeanV said:


> Looks great. I would like to see a wider view of the finished product as well if you have one.


I did take some pics. 

Most guys only post when they are doing something uniquely cool, big or impressive....(or working the SEO). 

I don't really feel this is any of those. Her choice in lighting imo is cheezy. I think there is a painful clash between the cupboards and backsplash. There was so much paint on the existing trim that taking it off wasn't realistic....

So to be completely honest, I felt what I showed was the nice part. The rest was a patch and repaint. True, it looks 100% better than before, but in the end it left me wanting to do more....but there's that thing call budget?

The good thing is she has decided to do the cupboards. I don't have time until mid-Febuary now, but that will look WAY better. 

Something cool is she owns a company that sells swag for companies. She gave me a few catalogues and said her tip was $350 of clothes with my logo stitched on. :thumbup:

With that said...here's some pics....


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

Project finished up great Paul I really like the back splash tile!


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

Beautiful job Paul, really nice work!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

PH,

Very nice ! Did you help with the selection of counter top color, and tile? It matches nicely with the sink and faucet. And from the photos, I don't think the cabinets should be painted at all.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> I'm getting some comprehensive tool time in this week too.



You just gave me an idea on what to spend some of my Christmas money on.

Kreg sells a few systems that I'm surprised I haven't bought yet. 

You building something....or playin'?


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

CApainter said:


> PH,
> 
> Very nice ! Did you help with the selection of counter top color, and tile? It matches nicely with the sink and faucet. And from the photos, I don't think the cabinets should be painted at all.


Thanks for the comment. I feel the vertical grain and colour clashes with the tile. Up close it looks super dirty also.

Yes, I helped with materials and colours.

Every customer is different of course, here is the exact process on this one....

I asked about what she doesn't like and wants to improve....ballparked a price....she was game.

She didn't know where to start so I talked to her about a variety of things including what her favourite colours are, what are some of her favourite clothes to wear....why? 

So we established that she really likes..... browns...good.

I go to Rona all the time so I grabbed some samples that I knew she would like....she picked a favourite from the samples...from there we built the rest.

We booked an afternoon together and I emailed my person at Rona and the tile store and the lighting store to give them a heads up. (I do this so when a customer comes so they feel 'special' and are getting unique service)

We went in my truck to Rona where the kitchen consultant worked with her to choose some laminate, sink and faucet. Same with the lighting store, same with the tile store. With those chosen, I have a colour consultant who goes over and did colours with her. 

Done....my front end load was about 6 hours..

When they buy from the store they see the retail price. I get anywhere up to 20 points on certain items so in most cases the front end load is made by this.

After that I usually send a "Congratulations" email to the customer. The hard part of their job is done, now they can sit back, relax and watch it happen. 

My attitude is always upbeat and that this is 'easy', everything is no problem. 

(I swear and curse at dumb sh!t pertaining to the job in my truck when no one is looking :yes


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Excellent! That appears to be great personal service.

I had to look up Rona, and from what I gathered it is a design center. Would it be like what the HD Expo used to be, but higher end? 

Either way, it's an interesting process and thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

CApainter said:


> Excellent! That appears to be great personal service.
> 
> I had to look up Rona, and from what I gathered it is a design center. Would it be like what the HD Expo used to be, but higher end?
> 
> Either way, it's an interesting process and thanks for sharing it.


Right...sorry.

Rona is a direct competitor to HD. Not high end....same same. In fact most guys feel its below HD, but I go there because I find the commercial service is excellent and they offer Airmiles.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I missed this thread

Looks very nice Paul!:thumbsup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Really nice work Paul. Glass is a pita to work with, did you snap or cut all that with a wet saw? Last I did was with the wet saw, and never again. I am looking at a new snap cutter for an upcoming remodel. 





Didn't think they could do mosaics well, but then again I never considered paying $400 for a tile snapper either. :jester:


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice work. Any idea what the name of that green was before?


----------

